# AGNUS CASTUS , does this REALY work???



## Hannahwantsababy (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi,

im new so my 1st post here.

i have unexplained infertility and have just begun taking agnus castus to try to regulate my periods.

Has anybody ever tried this and if so what happened?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Agnus Castus is a herbal supplement that is supposed to regulate hormones and help to lower FSH levels, in turn regulating AF and promoting regular ovulation. There is no good evidence base to support it's use, however anecdotally people have used this for this reason.

I would recommend anyone wishing to use herbal supplements discuss this with their GP first and if wishing to pursue any treatment consult a qualified herbalist for further advice.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

